# need help identifying bike!!!plz



## am.p3r3z (Sep 23, 2007)

i jus bought a pretty much complete bike not in the best conditions but i like the style an thnkn of restoring it. if u have any ideas wht this bike might be ild appreciate it...im sure the frame is not schwinn the welds are all different and the kickstand isnt welded on. the chainguard looks different an mayb thtll help in givn away what the bike is evn though it has some parts tht look like they might be schwinn like the seatpost an seat here r some pics. thank you









[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## am.p3r3z (Sep 23, 2007)

*cont.*






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 24, 2007)

looks like '60s AMF probably a Western Flyer or Firestone, but this type was used by many brands. the fork is very bent! 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 29, 2007)

kinda looks like a ross, Vrod and I picked up a bike in PA that was a ross and it had the same chainguard and sprocket but it was a girls bike.


----------

